# Bulgarian Police



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

If anyone is planning driving through Bulgaria to Greece or Turkey in the near future be aware that there seems to be a major speeding drive going on here at the moment. Not sure whether it's temporary or standard policing but!

We've just entered Bulgaria from Macedonia and there are speed traps every few Kms. Lots of warnings by drivers coming in the opposite direction but still loads of cars getting pulled.

Personally I like it, just saw two idiots who cut us up really badly get pulled 1km down the road. They didn't see the spotter on the bridge just before!! 

Chris


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't think they have changed much since joining the EU but a lot of the radar traps in Bulgaria used to be operated by police intent on pocketing the cash.

The fines were always heavily negotiable downwards provided you made it clear at the outset that you did not require a receipt!! 

There used to be a 5 year waiting list to join the traffic police department but there were always numerous vacancies in the criminal catching departments!!! :lol:


----------

